# All right guys, this is a bit of everything...



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

So just bear with me.  I hope I remember everything I need to address, because there is a LOT.

To start things off, I'm not really a bird person. I don't dislike them, I just haven't had a lot of experience handling them and am leery of their sharp pointy beaks. I work at a vet clinic that only deals with dogs and cats.

Back in March (I think) one of my coworkers found a cockatiel flying around on the highway while on his way in to work. He managed to capture it by throwing his sweatshirt over it, showed up at work with his sweatshirt in a bundle, and dumped the cockatiel in one of the cages we use to kennel small dogs or cats. These cages are not meant to house birds by any stretch of the imagination, but as a dog/cat practice, we didn't have anything else to put this bird in.

Anyway, this coworker liked the bird despite the fact he is obviously not tame and was going to take responsibility for him, but it turns out his dog doesn't like birds. And now this person no longer works at the vet clinic, so the poor cockatiel has now been living with us for several months in a spare bird cage that one of the vets (who had cockatiels growing up) had back home. She'd take the bird if her boyfriend would agree to it, but her boyfriend doesn't like birds.

So you all would probably agree that this bird has gotten off to a rough start as far as humans are concerned. He was only 60g when Coworker Man brought him in, so he'd been out on the lam for at least a few days, and when I offered him water, he practically flung himself into the water dish, he was so thirsty. His experiences with humans have not been stellar- we don't know his history and though we put out ads and contacted a few avian vets in the area, no one has come forward to claim this bird. To put it frankly, this is not a nice bird. He hisses and lunges at people and obviously has not been hand-tamed or accustomed to humans. And I guess I can't blame him- he was caught in a sweatshirt, thrown into a cage that smelled like predators, and periodically captured with a towel for exams and weight checks and got his wings clipped.

Little B (or Voldemort, as some of my coworkers call him) has been with us for several months now just living in the reception area in a cage for a lack of anyplace else to put him. Overenthusiastic dogs jump at his cage, which of course freaks him out, and my coworkers are reluctant to do anything except put food in his cage. The vet likes him but can't take him and doesn't have the time to really work with him to try and tame him, and as far as Little B is concerned, this vet is the wicked witch because she was capturing him twice a day for a few weeks for oral doses of Baytril.

Oh yeah, did I mention he has developed respiratory distress? Dr. L doesn't know a whole lot about avian medicine but has talked to a few avian specialists in the area, who all suspect that he has pneumonia. Which two courses of Baytril didn't clear up. Little B needs chest radiographs done, but that has to be done under general anesthesia. Long story short, we have general anesthesia and we have an x-ray machine, but they are in separate rooms, so we can't do x-rays on this bird. And even if we could, we'd need to take them to an avian specialist to have them evaluated. No one is willing to cough up the $300+ it would cost to get this bird checked out by a specialist. It sounds heartless, but no one wants to adopt him because he's aggressive.

Dr. L and I have been talking to a few people we know and have two people who might be interested in taking him, but the drawback is that we don't want to pawn off a sick bird on some unsuspecting person. Then again, the heavy panting always gets worse when he is stressed out, which could suggest that he is just stressed out and needs to get into a quiet home that isn't full of frightening sights and sounds and activity. But if that isn't the case, we'd just be offloading a seriously ill bird onto someone who may not be prepared to deal with it.

On the other hand, Little B seems healthy. He's 100g now and devours his pellets, though he goes after his seed treats with far more enthusiasm. If he wasn't eating and seemed lethargic, we'd probably euthanize him... but with the exception of the huffing and puffing, he seems like a happy bird- or as happy as a bird could be under his circumstances.

I've been the only one who has been willing to work with this bird- more often than not I'm the one who cleans his newspaper every day and scrubs out his water dish. And though it took a lot of time and patience, I have gotten him to eat a seed treat if I hold it out for him with my thumb and forefinger. Initially he wouldn't even come near me if I held the treat between the bars of his cage, but now I can get him to eat from my hand if I put my hand inside the cage in front of him. He won't approach me and gets very nervous if I open the door, but he'll eat from my hand after eying me warily for a while.

I guess my questions are:
1. Does anyone have experience with respiratory disease in a cockatiel? How did you treat it?
2. Can anyone give me good pointers on how to hand tame a cockatiel? I'd feel better pawning this bird off to one of my friends if he wasn't so unpleasant to deal with. I think he can be hand tamed and I have made a bit of progress, but there's no way I'd be able to get him to step onto my finger without getting a chunk taken out of me.
3. Is there anything we can do to make his situation somewhat less stressful? Getting him out of a main traffic area would be ideal, but we just don't have a lot of space to deal with here, and we're a busy practice.

Thanks for reading my novel, guys. And thanks in advance for any advice you can give me!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

1. I will let the more experienced members answer this one. I've never had a tiel come down with an illness.
2. It takes time to tame a cockatiel. Here are the threads we recommend.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

3. I am not sure about this one either.

Also, where are you located? Another member might be able to take this tiel in if they are in your area.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

> 1. Does anyone have experience with respiratory disease in a cockatiel? How did you treat it?


I've had a few birds with respiratory illness. The most common in cockatiels is Chlamydia Pneumonia; which is treatable with a 45-day course of doxycycline. This is a zoonotic disease, although it is not seen in humans often. In humans, the disease starts with flu-like symptoms; then the symptoms fade, and the person becomes a sort of "walking pneumonia." If anyone who has been around the bird develops flu-like symptoms the possibility should be considered and mentioned to their doctor.

This is from Avian Biotech's website:


> In young birds clinical sings can include rough plumage, low body temperature, tremor, lethargy, conjunctivitis, dyspnea, emaciation, sinusitis, yellow to greenish droppings or grayish watery droppings may also be displayed. Adult birds may develop symptoms such as tremors, lethargy, ruffled feathers, progressive weight loss, greenish diarrhea, occasional conjunctivitis, and high levels of urates in droppings. Birds infected with Chlamydia may develop one or several of these symptoms as the disease progresses.





> 2. Can anyone give me good pointers on how to hand tame a cockatiel?


Try these threads:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661 



> 3. Is there anything we can do to make his situation somewhat less stressful? Getting him out of a main traffic area would be ideal, but we just don't have a lot of space to deal with here, and we're a busy practice.


It would be best if someone took the bird home to live in a quieter environment; if the bird is sick, it isn't good for your other clients to be around it and the bird would have less of a chance of fighting disease. If it is not already sick, it also could cause the bird to contract a secondary bacterial infection due to a low immune system from all the stress.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Also, where are you located? Another member might be able to take this tiel in if they are in your area.


The user is located in Virginia. I looked up the IP address. Anyone in VA looking for a rescue?


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for your quick responses. I'm in the Washington D.C. metro area. Obviously I'd love for the little guy to go to someone who knows how to deal with cockatiels, particularly ones with potential health problems, but I also understand if people are leery of bringing a potential source of infection around their own birds. 

Little B does exhibit a few of the symptoms you mentioned- obviously the dyspnea, and he does look a little rough around the edges. He trembles a lot, though I always chalked that up to being nervous. He's not emaciated or particularly lethargic- he runs around on his perch if he sees me take out the treat bag. I'll mention the doxy to Dr. L on Monday. Just what Little B needs- to be captured with a towel twice a day for 45 days! Though if it gets him healthy, it's probably worth a try. Anyone know whether there is a laboratory test that could check for this or other common cockatiel diseases? I'll flip through the Idexx lab manual on Monday for clues. Dr. L might be willing to pay for it and Idexx will give us a discount since it's technically a staff pet. 

I'll try to remember to take a picture and/or a video on Monday so you all can get an idea of what his breathing is like. Dr. L wants to post a video on one of her vet websites anyway to get input from avian vets around the country. The primary avian vet in our area has been very difficult to get into contact with- his staff won't let us talk to him! It's annoying.

Oh, and if you all know of any bird rescues in my area, we might look into taking him over to them, as presumably they'll have the funds to get him the veterinary care he needs and a volunteer or two willing to take him in.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know specifically what kind of tests, but if this might help you.. This is lab that does some disease testing.

http://www.avianbiotech.com/SampleDisease.htm


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The best test in this case would be a CBC, I think. Start by looking for an elevated white count; that should tell you if there is any infection at all. Then you can start targeting specific disease tests. You can also do throat, vent, and fecal cultures. You really shouldn't treat with the doxy unless you have lab evidence suggesting that he has chlamydiosis. If it's something else, like a nutritional deficiency or a fungal infection, giving the wrong med can do a lot more harm than good.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

I think we have the ability to run an avian CBC on our in-house lab machine. Dr. L would probably have to consult her books as far as interpreting abnormal results, though- in dogs and cats, at least, the type of white blood cell that is elevated can indicate whether an infection is viral or bacterial or even whether the animal is simply stressed. Not sure if it's the same in birds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I believe it is the same to some extent, although I couldn't tell you specifics. I have also been told that it's somewhat more difficult to run an avian CBC because birds have nucleated red blood cells, which makes the actual counting of red vs. white somewhat harder. But I definitely think that test would be your best starting point. If you can't do it in-house, I think labs like Biotech will do it for pretty cheap.

ETA: This probably goes without saying, but whoever takes the blood sample should probably do it from a toenail clip, rather than a vein under anesthesia. It's risky putting small birds under general anesthesia, especially when there are underlying respiratory problems, so you should try to avoid it unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

We have a partnership with Idexx and Antech labs, so if we do any testing, we'll probably do it through them. Trouble is, we don't have any of the microcontainers that are used to collect blood from very small animals, and I don't know if we can order any for free from one of the labs... I know management isn't going to be eager to pay for lab supplies for this bird. They already don't like that we have this bird as it is and are furious that Male Coworker essentially dumped him on us.

A quick browse of the Antech lab guide online reveals an Avian Respiratory Profile. Seems like a good place to start.

Dr. L has been reluctant to do chest rads on Little B for that very reason, and since he's still eating and drinking she's been hesitant to follow through lest we lose him under general anesthesia. If we do collect blood from him, we'll almost certainly use the toenail method. (Poor Little B is going to hate humans after this!)


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Couldnt agree with you more,Enigma731.Maybe a rescue place would be the best option for this bird.Good Luck little guy ,hope you improve soon X x


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to say this, but at some point, somebody is going to need to take responsibility for paying for this bird's care. Visible respiratory distress is a very serious symptom in birds, and often indicates disease in the end stages. It's not uncommon for a cockatiel that develops dyspnea to be dead within hours of the symptom first appearing. Because cockatiels are prey animals in the wild, they hide their symptoms and are usually very ill by the time you see any signs at all. I appreciate that you didn't ask for this bird and that you are all trying to do what's best for him in a bad situation, but it isn't fair to let this symptom drag on without being investigated. Either someone needs to be willing to pay for the tests (which likely aren't that expensive -- I think Biotech sells sample collection kits for pretty cheap), or you need to look seriously into surrendering him somewhere within the next few days.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Again,couldnt agree with you more,Enigma731.He is in serious need of health care.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

I wholeheartedly agree with you, Enigma, and you'd think the people working at a veterinary clinic would have more compassion. You would not believe how stingy our management is, though, and with the exception of myself and Dr. L, no one else in the practice even likes this bird and would rather we just euthanize it. I don't have the money to pay for any sort of lab testing. Dr. L keeps saying we need to do something about Little B, and yet nothing happens. It's frustrating, to say the least. I may not be a bird person, but I don't like seeing any sort of animal suffer.

To be fair, though... things sound bad, but he's stable- he's been putting on weight, not losing it, and he eats and drinks plenty and his stools and voids are perfectly normal. Not saying it's fair to make him go on like this indefinitely, but you can see why people have been putting off doing things for him aside from dispensing Baytril.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It sounds like the best thing you can do in this case is to look for a rescue that will either take him or sponsor his medical care. This is a good site to start with: http://www.avianwelfare.org/links/organizations.htm


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

flibbletigibbet said:


> To be fair, though... things sound bad, but he's stable- he's been putting on weight, not losing it, and he eats and drinks plenty and his stools and voids are perfectly normal. Not saying it's fair to make him go on like this indefinitely, but you can see why people have been putting off doing things for him aside from dispensing Baytril.


I can understand the logic of that, but the problem is that this pattern is very typical of bird illness. They are extremely good at hiding symptoms. You have to act as soon as you see any sign of illness, because by the time the bird is losing weight and acting lethargic, there's usually nothing that can be done to save it. This is just something people learn being bird owners. Their illnesses are very different from dog/cat illness presentations.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

You'd think one of the techs from Stahl's place that we talked on the phone would have mentioned that. I'm beginning to seriously dislike them. I used to go to them for all my gerbil problems, but since they relocated and expanded, they seem a lot more focused on moneymaking than on animal care. The tech Dr. L talked to wouldn't do anything for us. And, as previously mentioned, he wouldn't let her talk to Dr. Stahl himself. 

Thanks for that link! Phoenix Landing is very close to us. I'll see if Dr. L and I can muddle through the paperwork on Monday if we decide we don't want to do anything else for this bird.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My avian vet always says that by the time the bird looks sick, it's too late to intervene. Of course, that's not true in every case, and it IS possible that Little B has an allergy or nutritional deficiency, but this is just the type of symptom where you can't afford not to take urgent action.

I've heard great things about Phoenix Landing from other people in the rescue community. I think it might be worth contacting them anyway, even if you don't decide to surrender him. They may be able to connect you with additional resources in the area that you wouldn't know about otherwise. For example, they may have an avian vet they work with, and they might be able to connect you for a phone consult. 

You're doing a really good thing coming here to learn about how to help Little B. I know these are less than ideal circumstances, but thank you for doing your best for him.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks again for that. I really do feel badly and I'm sure you all think we're heartless for not pouring everything we have into Little B, but unfortunately, we can't. Dr. L has been so swamped with work that she hasn't had the time to really consider Little B's plight as it is, which is why I'm here.

Just to help rule things out, though... he's on a Zupreem pelleted diet for cockatiels and some sort of tropical seed treat thing- no idea what the brand is. Is there anything else he should be getting? Is the diet he is on adequate? I've been assuming Dr. L knows plenty about cockatiel care since she's been to vet school and had cockatiels growing up. Should he have a cuttlebone or fresh veggies or anything? Would a lack of those things cause health problems?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think you're heartless. I understand that people have all sorts of different circumstances, and that you can only do so much with the time and resources available to you. What's important is to recognize when you can't provide adequate care for a bird, and be prepared to then find someone who can. It sounds like you're willing to do that if you can't improve his current circumstances enough. We always appreciate people who are willing to learn and make changes. 

It is possible that Little B has a vitamin A deficiency which could be contributing to his respiratory issues. Zupreem pellets are fine, but there has been some evidence that the vitamins in pellets may degrade pretty quickly, and therefore make the diet less complete. One thing you can do is get some beta carotene capsules (available for just a few dollars at grocery or health food stores) and sprinkle the powder on his food every few days. Beta carotene is metabolized by the liver into the natural form of vitamin A; the excess is simply excreted in the feces. It's much safer to supplement birds in this way than with synthetic vitamins, since synthetic forms can contribute to overdose and toxicity. 

Fresh veggies are always a good idea as well. Check out this great sticky on diet: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

flibbletigibbet said:


> I've been assuming Dr. L knows plenty about cockatiel care since she's been to vet school and had cockatiels growing up.


A lot has changed in recent years in terms of recommended diet for 'tiels. I've had one of my birds for 18 years, and I'm shocked at some of the things we were told when we first got him, compared to what's considered to be good care now. So chances are that what she was taught in vet school/growing up with her birds is no longer the most current information.

ETA: I just saw this started a new page. Don't miss my previous post on page 2 about diet.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for that link; I'll see what I can unearth from my freezer to bring him on Monday. Dr. L just got out of vet school a few years ago, but I don't know how much she learned about cockatiels while in vet school. I know many (if not all) vet schools require students to choose a 'track' of study, whether exotics, agriculture/large animal or small animal medicine. I'm assuming Dr. L took the small animal track.


----------



## hbps0213 (May 22, 2012)

As for your hand taming problem, I found for my cockatiels that they responded much better to a perch at first. All I did was put a dowel through the bars of their cage at the same time every day. I started with about 3 min. And worked my way up to about 10 min andover time they became used to the dowel and stepped up on it...... Good Luck!!!


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

Good suggestion, thanks hbps. I'm still waiting to hear back from Phoenix Landing, I sent them an email late last night.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

I heard back from them this morning. Apparently they are a very busy rescue and maintain a waiting list for people who want to surrender their birds, so either way it looks like we're going to have Little B for a while. Dr. L has a client who may be interested in adopting Little B- we'll see how that pans out. I have someone who expressed interest in him as well, though she has 3 other birds (a budgie, a large parrot, and a house sparrow). She may not want to bring Little B into the house and risk exposing her other birds if he does indeed have something contagious.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Dr. L would probably have to consult her books as far as interpreting abnormal results,*
-------------------------------

Dr L or yourself may be interested in looking at this Online Avian Medicine Book: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/online-avian-medicene.html

Some immediate things that would help are a shot of B-complex for the stress and a shot of a multi-vitamin that contains A and E. Dr. L should have a formulary book to calculate dosages.....or look it up in Chapter 18: http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avmed/ampa/18.pdf


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

That's very helpful, thanks srtiels. Any idea when the last time that book was updated? Usually new editions contain useless updates just so the publisher can sell the same book all over again, but every now and then they have a critical update to the dosage of some medicine or something, and I know Dr. L will want to be sure we are giving Little B the most up to date care.

On another note, I've started trying to give him frozen mixed veggies, but he doesn't seem interested. I thaw them, of course, and put a few in ins food bowl. I stole my gerbil's food dish- it's actually some sort of ceramic bird dish that screws onto the side of a cage, which is why I bought it in the first place (mischievous gerbil would find some way to chew on a plastic one and shove it off the ledge in her tank topper if it wasn't secured!) It's perfect for holding Little B's dry pellets, and he seems to like the sunny seeds I also 'borrowed' from my gerbil (she'll never know!  ) But he hasn't touched the veggies. It's a mixture of corn, peas, and carrots... should I try something else, or does it just take time for cockatiels to start eating veggies?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It takes time. You might try fresh veggies too. My tiels are less receptive to the frozen stuff, but they will eat it when they realize they aren't getting fresh. Some birds even like their veggies cooked. 

You can also try different veggies. Broccoli, cauliflower, and carrots are great starters. You can get a bag of it all together at walmart for like 3-4 dollars. You might sprinkle seed or millet on top so when he eats those, he gets the taste of the veggies too. 

Are you cutting them up or putting them in there whole? I have to tear up the veggies into little pieces or my birds ignore it. And really they prefer it shredded. 

Basically, you'll have to figure out what and how Little B likes it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he hasn't had veggies before, it might take him some time to figure out that they are actually food. One thing that's worked with my birds is getting broccoli and hanging it up on the side of the cage as if it was a piece of millet.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, he does seem to like millet a lot- he always goes for the millet in his seed treats- so maybe I'll try that. I also like the broccoli suggestion. I need to go buy him some millet on a stick- I'm sure it has a more accurate name than that, I just don't know what it is. Maybe I'll try hanging broccoli next to the millet. Can you get that at the average pet store?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's called spray millet.  And yes, you should be able to get it anywhere. Higgins is a good and popular brand, although there are others.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

wow, Hope LittleB is feeling much better and all works out for him.
Touches my heart how you look after the lill' guy.
According to food I also can suggest egg & biscuit powder, mix it with water to make a smooth paste. Steamed veggies are lovely too like potatoes, sweet potatoes, also broccolli all mashed up, cooled and here I sprinkle some egg&biscuit powder over it. 
Unfortunately I cannot help with the medical part, as I am a kind of newbie to birdkeeping too. I read the whole thread with big interest but only feel able to help according to food issues.

I keep my fingers crossed that LittleB is a healthy sweet chap and will find a loving home soon.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Maybe I'll try hanging broccoli next to the millet. Can you get that at the average pet store?*
-------------------------

some ideas for presenting new foods


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

flibbletigibbet said:


> Well, he does seem to like millet a lot- he always goes for the millet in his seed treats- so maybe I'll try that. I also like the broccoli suggestion. I need to go buy him some millet on a stick- I'm sure it has a more accurate name than that, I just don't know what it is. Maybe I'll try hanging broccoli next to the millet. Can you get that at the average pet store?


Yes. And some walmarts carry it as well.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe I'll try a little potato too, as we have no potato shortage in this house.  Will any kind of potato do?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet potato has a lot of nutrients.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If you give potato make sure it is cooked through. I forget what it is but there is something in raw potato that is toxic.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

Yep, I've heard that before with gerbils... but thanks for the extra warning!


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

How's the little feller doing now?


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

I finally got a video of Little B doing the sneezing/coughing/wheezing thing. It sort of comes and goes... sometimes he's fine, other times he's breathing so heavily you can hear him wheezing. Messing around with his cage or standing there staring at him tends to make it worse- likely a stress response.

On another note, I got him a millet spray today and he's thrilled about it. He also really likes the cuttlebone.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor little guy.  Our more experienced members should be able to help you. He is breathing so hard.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

It looks awful, doesn't it? But it's been going on for at least two months now, and he's still eating and drinking and chirping...


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It is. I'm really worried for him now. That is intense labored breathing. 

It's good he is still functioning and not declining though.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks extremely severe. Worse, in fact, than any bird I've ever had treated for a respiratory infection. I really urge you to find a way for him to see a specialist vet and have xrays/bloodwork. It can't be comfortable living like that.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im sorry to see he is so ill, but he is clearly sick, breathing like that is not a good sign, i would most definitely set up an appointment for him ASAP. if he gets worse he might not make it, please dont wait  get him in soon and please keep us updated, thats clearly signs of illness.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

Bear in mind that that is him at his worst. Sometimes he appears almost normal. And I'm completely mystified as to how he could be carrying on so long if he's so sick... he's been like this for two months now!

I know he needs to get to a specialist vet, but we don't have the hundreds of dollars it is going to cost for x-rays and bloodwork. Dr. L is going to post that video on VIN and hopefully get some insight from some avian specialists around the country. I mentioned running the Avian respiratory blood profile through Antech, but Dr. L didn't seem convinced that it would be all that helpful in his case. After all, positive antibody titers only mean that he has been exposed to the disease, not that he is sick from it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

But an elevated white count almost universally means infection. I am not sure what to tell you -- the symptom presentation is very severe, and that is alarming.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it could also be a respiratory infection which can stay dormant for long. it could even be asthma which will still need medical attention. Please get him at least seen.


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not sure what to tell you either. I know Dr. L knows that, I'm not sure why she shot down the idea. If we draw the blood ourselves and send it off to our own lab, we would get a pretty steep discount, so I'm all for it. I guess the only issue is how to get a hold of the supplies we would need... we don't carry microcontainers with or without gel at our clinic, and it doesn't make sense to purchase them by the hundreds just for this one bird.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Would it be possible to raise donations for his medical care, or at least ask around to see if anyone would be willing to sponsor him, with the understanding that he would need treatment? Surely it couldn't hurt to put up posters or something by his cage in the waiting area? You never know who might come along and be touched by his story...


----------



## flibbletigibbet (Jun 24, 2012)

Our manager would have a fit if she saw we had signs up soliciting donations for this stray bird's veterinary care. I guess I could see what Dr. L thinks... we were hoping Dr. Stahl would see him at a discounted rate because Dr. L is also a vet, but no dice. Things would be so much easier if we just had a portable anesthesia machine... maybe if we harass the practice owner about it enough, citing the need to maintain some pets under anesthesia while performing radiographs, he'll agree to get us a new one. You would not believe how long it takes for change to take place at our practice. Even dumb things like weed-whacking... It's a frustrating place to work.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know how we can solve this problem for you if there is absolutely no way to find the money for this poor bird to be seen. I'm sorry to say that, but I think you know what you need to do, and you know your situation better than we do. We're happy to help if you have other questions, but the fact remains that he needs immediate medical care which will involve specialized tests. That isn't going to change, unfortunately.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

is it possible at all if they can even try to put him on any sort of broad ranged antibiotics to see if it helps at all? anything? this bird has high chances of getting worse and dying if it does not get the treatment it needs.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> is it possible at all if they can even try to put him on any sort of broad ranged antibiotics to see if it helps at all? anything? this bird has high chances of getting worse and dying if it does not get the treatment it needs.


He has already gone through a treatment on Baytril.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive already read that after i posted lol


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

I live in the DC area and have used Pender Exotics Vet in Fairfax. I had the option of getting an x-ray for my tiel in an emergency situation and was quoted around $150-200 for it I believe. Could you see if everyone could pitch in money or something to help with the costs? 

This bird need medical care. If it were me I would put it on my credit card and just slowly pay it over time. I'm really surprised personnel at a vet practice aren't more willing to do something to help this bird. Please don't let this go on any longer and have him seen by a vet.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If you can't help the bird, just surrender it to a rescue or put ads up on classifieds to find it a new owner.. It is cruel to let it live under your watch with a very obvious respiratory issue. The bird doesn't have an owner so anyone in your clinic can take charge. You've done good coming here, but we can't help you past this point. He needs to see a specialized vet or he very likely won't make it much longer. We can't prescribe any medications to make him better; all we can tell you is that he needs to go to a vet, but you keep telling us there is no money for him to see a vet. It is time for this bird to find a new home.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's a resuce operating in the D.C. area. I hope you won't have a problem transporting the bird to them..

http://www.phoenixlanding.org/relinquish.html


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

Sanctuary in VA that will accept birds: 

http://www.projectperry.com/relinquishing_a_bird.php

Also, try local humane societies/animal rescue leagues...they might accept birds and they can raise/use funds to medically treat animals with health problems. 

http://www.awla.org/animal-rescue-surrender.shtml


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know you said Phoenix Landing has a waiting list. I urge you to send them the video -- many rescues can make a special effort to find a foster/sponsor in the case of a medical emergency.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Any updates on this bird? I've been following, but haven't heard anything new in a while. I'm a tad worried.


----------

